# ROHM labs



## Hyperfuse (Mar 24, 2015)

Supposed to be picking up some ROHM off a new source soon but a bit skeptical as I've never used the guy before or this lab. Any tale tale signs of fakes in this lab or ways to ensure they're authentic? Cheers


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

Loads of fakes about but alot of reports of fakes being just as good as real deal ROHM.

More experienced users of ROHM will be able to help more as that's about as far as my knowlage goes with ROHM


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

easiest way is fakes have Intramuscular on the label and legits have Intermuscular.

also, legit rohm have always spelt tren Trenbelone rather than the proper wording Trenbolone.

fake rohm orals have holograms on, bought off Ebay.

fake rohm oils did have blue lids, but think theyve changed to white as the legit ones.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Im using ROHM Deca and its working just fine.


----------



## LeG (Jun 17, 2015)

top man, intermuscular on mine. thats made me happy ha


----------



## paul56778 (Jun 9, 2014)

have any of you used the 60 x 50 mg R.O.H.M winstrol, purple / pink tabs with r stamped in them and r hologram on tub, do they actually contain winstrol?.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

paul56778 said:


> have any of you used the 60 x 50 mg R.O.H.M winstrol, purple / pink tabs with r stamped in them and r hologram on tub, do they actually contain winstrol?.


your guess is as good as mine, but they are fake, and why would someone faking an item and cashing in make currently dosed products? Why not start theyre own name.


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

i got the 10mg Rohm winny recently -- they almost disolve in your mouth -- unsure if dosed correctlty but running 60mg per day with test and tren and they appear to be doing something, albeit nothing compared to the NP stanavar that I took a few months back

I agree with clubber about fake rohm and the folk should start up fresh, but rohm is established and slightly more expensive than most so I suppose that is an easy start.

Why doesn't ROHM just bring out new fresh labels and make it more difficult to fake?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

stewedw said:


> i got the 10mg Rohm winny recently -- they almost disolve in your mouth -- unsure if dosed correctlty but running 60mg per day with test and tren and they appear to be doing something, albeit nothing compared to the NP stanavar that I took a few months back
> 
> I agree with clubber about fake rohm and the folk should start up fresh, but rohm is established and slightly more expensive than most so I suppose that is an easy start.
> 
> Why doesn't ROHM just bring out new fresh labels and make it more difficult to fake?


Pushing NP hard after a few posts?


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Pushing NP hard after a few posts?


np is a good lab so im going to say just a genuine opinion on the lab, ive been using np var and rip both good products just ordered some stanavar though


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

special-k25 said:


> np is a good lab so im going to say just a genuine opinion on the lab, ive been using np var and rip both good products just ordered some stanavar though


Not disputing that at all. He has just joined and straight on to knocking rohm, pushing NP.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Not disputing that at all. He has just joined and straight on to knocking rohm, pushing NP.


ye i dont trust rohm to be fair either but can see what you mean


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

special-k25 said:


> ye i dont trust rohm to be fair either but can see what you mean


ROHM is the only UGL I have run, I'm doing ok.

If you are down south, then I haven't heard of problems. More north where the fakes seem to be.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> ROHM is the only UGL I have run, I'm doing ok.
> 
> If you are down south, then I haven't heard of problems. More north where the fakes seem to be.


ye thats where i am located mate like clubber said you can tell the difference by the spelling of tren on the label as i checked wedinos and all the ones that spelt it trenbolone were the fake ones


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Mine always had white lids lately and clear stoppers.

Never noticed the spelling on the vials though.

Holograms = fakes


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

I've always sourced rohm online. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

Has Rohm thermo-lipid got any fakes knocking around or if you can source it, is it almost certain to be legit? struggling to source it anyway, but if/when I do, how can I tell if fake?


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Big_Me said:


> Has Rohm thermo-lipid got any fakes knocking around or if you can source it, is it almost certain to be legit? struggling to source it anyway, but if/when I do, how can I tell if fake?


ive never heard of fakes of that going round


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Pushing NP hard after a few posts?


na, not interested in pushing anything mate -- I actually prefer WC bud the oils give me a strange reaction -- Ive been on muscletalk and ugm for 8 years or so and the info appears bias against rohm from mods (see profile link), Public Profile for stewedw | MuscleTalk Bodybuilding Forum

only used rohm and NP (also zaralone, cospharm and some other pish) since this time last year to see if they cause the same acne/roseacea type problems as the wildcat. They don't.

I got WC tntmast4000 in feb,march and it blew me away (was told the oils had changed) however the acne was horrific so I swapped to rohm and noticed a drop in performance on many levels, when I google it there is disputing info and it would seem fair to ask others opinions would it not? I get it as cheap as NP, WC is cheaper so no hidden agenda here from me mate.


----------

